# Looking for a rough stone chimney



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm looking for a rough stone chimney to be used on one of my buildings. But, I can only find a finished stone chimney like the one by stoneworks #4140: http://www.rrstoneworks.com/ I'm looking for something a bit more backwoods and rustic. It doesn't have to be full length as it will be roof mounted. Right now casting is not an option for me.
Thanks for any help or ideas.
Terry


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Make your own? 











-Brian


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Wood core covered with the vinyl Lemax 'stone' sheeting..... take you about an hour and $5 if your local craft store still has any left


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

making one was my original idea but time isn't on my side. I need to get my building done for a club gathering coming up very soon and between work and my other obligations it just isn't gonna happen.


----------

